# Lake Oconee is closing



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't get over here in archery much, but I don't see a notice.

Lake Oconee is closing, 12/20/09

They are closing out any inventory.


----------



## 3dHam (Nov 19, 2009)

*u mean closing   for  good?*

or do you mean closing out on bows. Or closing for xmas


----------



## dgmeadows (Nov 19, 2009)

*Shutting down...*

I received an e-mail notice last week that they are going out of business.... Here's the text of the message:

_Nov. 11, 2009 

It is regrettable that I am shutting down The Lake Oconee Shooting Club Inc.  The process of closing the business will last till Dec. 20, 2009.  After numerous attempts to keep the business open through selling the business to outside parties, I have come to the realization that I must close the business.   The economy both nationally and locally do not hold out much encouragement of a speedy recovery.

We will be open till Dec 20, 2009.  In the interim we have three scheduled events that will still be held at our facility and need your participation and they are below:

1.      Nov 14  Annual Elks Club Turkey Shoot

2.      Nov 17  Lake Oconee Ducks Unlimited Annual Banquet

3.      Dec 12 Annual Elks Club Turkey Shoot

In addition we will hold our Thursday Night Member Shoot/Social this Thursday Nov. 12th.

In the time remaining time we will continue to honor all current discount rates for all shooting.  All inventory and equipment must be sold and advertising will begin immediately.  First come first serve for great deals while inventory lasts.  Inventory of rental guns will go on sale immediately.

Brandi and I will be available for any questions.  We appreciate your support and friendship throughout our last several years. _​

What a bummer - they had one of the nicest facilities, both shotgun and archery, in the State.  The ASA State Championship was supposed to be there in 2010, too, so I guess that is now up in the air as well.

When the economy goes south, everyone cuts their spending on "rec" activities first I guess.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Nov 19, 2009)

It's terrible. They spent millions on that place.

If your looking for a place to shoot skeet & trap call Lake Oconee outfitters 706 923 0999 - They were booking a lot of groups with Oconee gun club, and have an alternative nearby, nice place.


----------



## j.irvin (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, hate to hear that.  I've never been but I've heard it was an awesome place.


----------



## Donn (Nov 19, 2009)

Skeet, trap, Sporting Clays, and Five Stand are available @ Ocmulgee River Gun Club. It is 3-4 miles off I-75/475 at the Hartley Bridge Rd. exit.

We would be willing to talk to anyone willing to start an archery venue. 

Here is the link.  http://ocmulgeerivergunclub.us/


----------



## stumpjumper3d (Nov 19, 2009)

*archery range*

Do youhave any woods that are away from the gun ranges ? If you do what would be the estimate of how many acres.


----------



## BlackArcher (Nov 19, 2009)

*Wow Sad Day in archery*

I won my first archery tournament there....  Beautiful place I will always remember..


----------



## Offroad (Nov 19, 2009)

*Skeet*

You can also shoot skeet near Union Point @ Durhamtown.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, sorry to hear that..oakwood outdoors was great, too, but alas the economy.  i was wondering if maybe you might post on the classified, if it's legal, some of the GOOD STUFF.  it's a long way for some of us guys, and we don't hardly have gas money, lol.


----------



## bonecollector123 (Dec 27, 2009)

*This Stinks*

I have only been to one shoot and it was here when the bonecollectors were there I met some great people Big John, Larry Rooks and Karen just to name a few aand the place was awsome.My wife and I came home and thought what a gold mine we were gonna try to open a smaller version down here and I still would love to do it anyway I hope everyone that worked there is doing ok and if yall need me for anything just let me know


----------



## rank bull (Dec 27, 2009)

i shot there two or three years ago at the asa state championship it was a great course with some great folks sorry it has to go


----------

